# Steelhead make me want to give up fishing



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

So, first let me say I have no idea what I'm doing trying to catch steelhead. Didn't know anything about them up until about 4 months ago and the learning curve appears pretty steep. I've been out a few times (typically each for a very short duration) and I have landed one on one trip and hooked another earlier this week. 

The straw that broke the camel's back was yesterday. Snuck out of work for a few minutes around midday and ran up to the spot where I've had my only luck. Few other guys out there, which was expected. It is a well known and popular spot considering it's on a river that isn't stocked (hmmm).

I fished for ~30 minutes without any action while Mr. Center-pin across the river is catching fish left and right. I think I saw him catch five in the ~30 minutes I was there. Then the guy just upstream from me catches one. The only saving grace was the 4th guy in our quadrangle (next to Mr. Center-pin) wasn't having much luck either. If Mr. Center-pin is on here, props. You obviously have them figured out. 

I think I'll just sell all my fishing stuff. Haven't caught an Ohio bass since early November. My Steelhead was in mid-November. All the cold & ice made Dec & Jan pretty tough (I don't yet ice fish). If not for the trips to KC and FL where I caught a few fish, I'd be oh-fer the last three plus months. 

Maybe I'll become a pasty chef or something. Sound like a plan. Yeesh.


----------



## Homerun1951 (Jun 14, 2017)

That's why they call it fishing and not catching..... LOL The pleasure is in being out there.


----------



## Podcast (Mar 14, 2018)

mas5588 said:


> So, first let me say I have no idea what I'm doing trying to catch steelhead. Didn't know anything about them up until about 4 months ago and the learning curve appears pretty steep. I've been out a few times (typically each for a very short duration) and I have landed one on one trip and hooked another earlier this week.
> 
> The straw that broke the camel's back was yesterday. Snuck out of work for a few minutes around midday and ran up to the spot where I've had my only luck. Few other guys out there, which was expected. It is a well known and popular spot considering it's on a river that isn't stocked (hmmm).
> 
> ...


A common mistake in steelehead fishing is not getting deep enough. Your bait should be dinging the bottom.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

don't give up... find somebody catching some fish and ask them what they are doing... most will give ya some help...few might not... podcast is 100 % on if you are fishing in a river where the depths aren't too great.... but up by the mouths of the rivers and in the lake I find that setting my rig to run 3 to 4 feet is usually more than enough... remember fish will always come ""UP"" after a bait but if you are below them unless they see it from a distance, they will never see it.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

What set up were you using? What bait?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you have any idea what the centerpin Guy was using? Sometimes it’s a matter of the fish just wanting a certain bait and only one guy has it. I caught 20 in about 3 hours yesterday and the guys around me weren’t having as much luck and are good fishermen.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Shiners are coming in to spawn. Try some minnows


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

John Klein said:


> That's why they call it fishing and not catching..... LOL The pleasure is in being out there.


You are very correct. I do enjoy fishing very much. Just frustrating not catching when folks around you are!



Podcast said:


> A common mistake in steelehead fishing is not getting deep enough. Your bait should be dinging the bottom.


This is a good call and perhaps the culprit.



Steelhauler said:


> What set up were you using? What bait?


Well, the one I hooked earlier in the week was on a spoon, so I threw that for a bit. Also threw a 1/32oz feather jig (black with an orange head) under a float. Tipped the jig with a pink Gulp maggot. 

Looked like Mr. Center-pin was drifting something bright (pink/orange) under a float. Might have been a spawn sac or something...was a ways away and had a bit of size to it.

My Steelhead arsenal consists of bass tackle right now. I know I need a longer spinning rod to drift the right way. 

Anyhow, thanks for all the input guys. This site is the best.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Try small salad shrimp from the supermarket, cheaper than minnows or worms you get about 100-120 pieces for $5


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Break them in half and fish the tail or the chunk by the shoulder seperate pick at the meat with your fingers to give it some flaky texture


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Break them in half and fish the tail or the chunk by the shoulder seperate pick at the meat with your fingers to give it some flaky texture


Seems reasonable. If nothing else, you have a nice snack on the river. Maybe a bit of cocktail sauce...game on. 

All joking aside, thanks. Have to give that a shot.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pm me the setup that you are currently using. I'm sure that I can cut out a lot of the learning curve.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You can get them on spoons this time of year. But when it’s this cold floating something will be much more productive.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pm sent.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I am definitely ready for bass fishing as well, but catching a big old trout is awesome in the meantime. 

I have personally improved tremendously at steelhead fishing since last year. I stopped over analyzing my rig and went with a simple approach this year and it paid off. 

Here's my method. Use a jig or shiner, get it down fast, keep it down there, make sure the drift takes the float and not the line so the bait flows naturally. I gave up on shot patterns, swivels, and fancy floats. 

All my fish have been on spinning reels and cheap jigs. No spawn bags or fancy gear. I certainly don't bag 20 a day, but 1 an outing is fine with me. 

Stick with it and next year you'll know more and hook into more fish.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a 22 fish day Saturday started at 12:30pm


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope some day i have a 22 fish day like steelhead sniper. Unstocked tribs must be the way to go. Need to explore more


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

catfishjustin said:


> I hope some day i have a 22 fish day like steelhead sniper. Unstocked tribs must be the way to go. Need to explore more


Where are you fishing? I may be on the grand if all goes well this weekend. We have been killing them.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

10 was from a stocked river 12 from unstocked trib


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I plan on heading up saturday and hitting the grand and chagrin. Might have to try meeting up with one of you if you would like to show me the way


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I plan on heading up saturday and hitting the grand and chagrin. Might have to try meeting up with one of you if you would like to show me the magic touch


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Landed 7 lost 3 on minnows in the ashtabula this morning. Might be time for rapalas too


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Had a 22 fish day Saturday started at 12:30pm


I hate you... and when can you take me fishing? Lol. (PS I caught zero on Saturday)


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

CloudySea said:


> I hate you... and when can you take me fishing? Lol. (PS I caught zero on Saturday)


CoudySea - we should hang out. Commiserate and such. 

I snuck out today for about 45-minutes and no luck. The good news was a guy that I saw catching fish on Monday says they've turned off and that he wasn't doing any good. Didn't see him or another guy catch any today. At least makes me feel like it's not just me!

Thanks for the advice from a few of you. I made a couple tweaks to the setup (specifically the float rig) and I can tell it's drifting much more naturally. Maybe next time. 

I'll be in Pittsburgh this weekend, so if anyone knows of any honey holes (any species) out that way, let me know. I'll try to catch one for you!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

hailtothethief said:


> Landed 7 lost 3 on minnows in the ashtabula this morning. Might be time for rapalas too


They have been hitting them all winter...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Never had any luck in winter on minnows. All egg sacs. Had some luck on lake erie with minnows under the ice for steelhead fishing for perch 15 feet down. But in 3 feet of water not so much luck.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Rapalas and minnows. Try it some more. Also deeper water. I've caught plenty on f5s casting shallows. Also minnows just out of rapids or turgid water. Steel are eating machines.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ultra light minnows work great too. In Dec my buddy was casting hj14 in the grand and outfished his stepdad and I while we were using jig n maggots


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah in december before the water temp drops ive caught plenty on rapalas and minnows.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It was after the first freeze. Water was in the 30s.


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

No fish today either... Saw a ton of people by lagoon dam catching fish but it was too crowded there to get my line in “the good spot.”☹


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

1 guy got 1 in my spot on jig and maggot. Walking the smaller streams looks like the cold front pushed the fish back in the main river. Didnt spook any. Lots of trees collapsed in that storm.


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

Fly reel froze up this morning so I switched to Spinning and went 10 for 11 today on spinners in the rocky river...here are a few of them


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

There definitely chasing minnows. All fish I got this weekend were on fly rod using minnow patterns. Did not even try egg patterns. I was fishing chagrin and the water is clear and I seem to do better with the minnow patterns when water is clear. Water is warming to, I measured 38 degrees at around 4pm were I was at today.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Went way down on the jig size (it actually won't even sink itself), a new type of float and a more thoughtful shot pattern. First cast hooked one and lost it. Only had about 40 minutes to fish, so when it was finally time to jet I told my buddy..."one more cast"....

On the board! First ever fish on a jig and float setup. 









Thanks all!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mas, jigs can really work well, I’ve had some of my best days with them awhile back. Nice fish!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Hell yeah!! 

Congrats


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Got 1 today. I keep getting robbed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"steelhead make me want to give up fishing"
Me too, lately!(But I doubt I will!) Went midway inland on the Chag yesterday after noon for couple hours trying to avoid the weekenders. Flow was higher than I like but water pretty clear. COLD N wind! Tried eggs(real and imitations). Fished a couple hours, a few different runs w/o one pull! Froze out and hit the 271S gridlock(love that w/a stick shift!) made it even a more "enjoyable" trip! Back next week with new resolve and temps in the 50's.


----------

